# Anyone have a good pic of the old Orion logo?



## haromaster87 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hey guys,

I was wondering if anyone might have a good scan or anything of the old Orion Logo? I'm looking for the one that had the moon, then the star with Orion next to it. Like the one on the side window of Terminator here...










I'm asking because my friend does really good artwork on Hats and logos are usually pretty easy for her. She wants to make me a hat with the brands of audio equipment I'll be using and I want the old style Orion logo on there. I know the recent Orion amp thread has some great pics of some old Orion amps with that logo on it, but I just wanna see if someone might have a better image of it.

Thanks guys!


----------



## alm001 (Feb 13, 2010)

Doesn't look like they have that particular one, but close
Search | Brands of the World


----------



## MCLSOUND (Oct 21, 2011)

I will look through my photos,I think I may?


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

I can draw it up in CAD for you, no big.

Imma want a hat too... any idea what one would cost?


----------



## MCLSOUND (Oct 21, 2011)

Im in for a couple hats for sure


----------



## haromaster87 (Jan 20, 2012)

imjustjason said:


> I can draw it up in CAD for you, no big.
> 
> Imma want a hat too... any idea what one would cost?


That would be awesome if you could do that man. Just to give her the best reference photo possible.



MCLSOUND said:


> Im in for a couple hats for sure


And I'm surprised at all the interest on hats! haha I can't make any promises yet. She just started a new job so even my hat won't begin for a little while. She'll be hand drawing the logos on there so lemme see how well she can do with that. Next time I talk to her I'll see if she'd be able to do any other hats and what not.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

Oh, if you just need a good pic I'll snap one tonight for ya.


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

Should be all you need... Take a look through the numerous logos. Good luck.

https://www.google.com/search?q=orion+logo&hl=en&prmd=imvns&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=iPpPT6qcDvPUiAKvuMW1Bg&ved=0CCsQsAQ&biw=1280&bih=633


----------



## haromaster87 (Jan 20, 2012)

imjustjason said:


> Oh, if you just need a good pic I'll snap one tonight for ya.


 That would be great. Thanks!



FartinInTheTub said:


> Should be all you need... Take a look through the numerous logos. Good luck.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=orion+logo&hl=en&prmd=imvns&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=iPpPT6qcDvPUiAKvuMW1Bg&ved=0CCsQsAQ&biw=1280&bih=633


Thanks man. I did try that though. It's easy to come by the logo with just the moon and ORION, but I wan't the one with the Star too. Don't ask me why that's so important. haha


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

See if this one is good enough for you.


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Surprised at all the Orion Love..........Still use a 2150GX and 2350GX in my daily.


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

AcuraTLSQ said:


> Surprised at all the Orion Love..........Still use a 2150GX and 2350GX in my daily.


Now that's impressive! I think you've posted pics before?


----------



## haromaster87 (Jan 20, 2012)

imjustjason said:


> See if this one is good enough for you.


Hey man that is spot on perfect and the exact logo I was looking for. Thank you so much. Just another example of how great and helpful this forum can be!


----------



## dman (Dec 21, 2008)

I have original artwork from my Orion dealer days, made for me, that was great, i used it for all our shirts, etc.. was professionally done.. 

Big problem, is all the stuff is on a FLOPPY disc, and MAC at that.. I need to find someone to transfer the stuff over to PC somehow..


----------

